

Show HN: How to host a live website on your laptop (or anywhere else) - HerraBRE
http://pagekite.net/

======
Animus7
Reliability? Scalability? Apparently if your lappy goes down, so does your
site, and if your site ever makes the front page of HN your ISP will probably
cut the figurative cord to your house.

Unless the purpose of your site is to show pics to grandma or host a tiny
blog, this doesn't look like it would end well. And if that's all you're
doing, there's a million easier, more reliable ways to do it than have your
own web server.

~~~
HerraBRE
Sure, this doesn't replace traditional hosting unless you are really big on
the privacy thing and want all your data on your own hardware.

But it's pretty useful if you are designing websites or writing web-related
software and want to be able to show off your work to a colleague or client,
without having to go through the hassle of deploying it to some remote server.

